# Bails IIFYM log



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

right after yesterdays discussion i thought i put my money where my mouth is,

so rather than dispute iifym diet style i thought i can give it a try and if it does work.

Goals

be in shape for 28th june Zack Khans show

would like to enter this. Failing this Kent klassic would also be awesome.

PL

wanna do something with this at the start of next year but need to give my body a rest after op etc.

Gear

atm 1.5g sus 500mg deca

will keep this going till i feel to switch to hardeners.

gh

im thinking about running my gh 10iu mon/wed/fri (if geno 6iu)

and a little ipam on days between ive been running it the same way for a while now and would like to mix it up.

I know people say small frequent amounts for fat loss (as that is the goal) however i see f all fat loss from gh and i tend to only do decent gh ansomone, geno, sometimes hyge and some blue tops i get.

training

as hard as possible. As many days in a row i can handle.

diet.

gonna follow the iifym macros style and see if it works.

I will do this within reason and not take the ****,

food will come from all good sources (except carbs maybe mainly hi gi)

i will start at 350c/300p/100f

just pulled these numbers outta my a~se to be honest but worth a try.

im gonna try keep food at this and just up cardio every week atm its at 15 min pwo.

ill up some photos on the weekend and update food later.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually impressed you're willing to give it a go. If you do it as it's supposed to be I think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Already looking good mate! Good luck with this.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Maccy D's and whey?

IN


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

right day 1

leg day

leg ext 4 sets with triple drop

lying hammie curl 3 sets

hack squat 3 sets

then giant set

leg press 25 reps

leg ext failure

hammie curl failer

repeated three sets

food today has been

meal 1 5 egg whites 200g chicken sausage

3 slices wholegrain bread

pwo: 1 blue berry muffin, 3 choc rice cakes, 2 scoops isolate

meal 2: 225g ribeye steak. 1 pack basmati microwave rice

100g blue berries

meal 3: 200g salmon, 2 slices wholegrain bread,

meal 4: 200g chicken veg, 1 pack snack a jacks salt and vinger

meal 5; repeat

still have 12g of fat and 75g of carbs to make up after i get back from work tonight (or this morning)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to see someone trying something for themselves rather than listen to what others say.

Good luck,will be following


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck matey... I'm sure you will smash it :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bail said:


> right after yesterdays discussion i thought i put my money where my mouth is,
> 
> so rather than dispute iifym diet style i thought i can give it a try and if it does work.
> 
> ...


Massive respect.

I might try a 6 meals of chicken and brown rice log to compliment

Probably not. But fair play mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Massive respect.
> 
> I might try a 6 meals of chicken and brown rice log to compliment
> 
> ...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

So end of working nights and intake hit

275g carbs

349g protein

88g fat

I feel like I've eaten a little to much protein, always eaten big meals of meat and tbh don't feel this is needed so gonna try cut protein down to 300g tomorrow and up carbs a little.

Got some hcbd at home will throw this in intra w/o tomorrow, will swap out for a still lucosade once it's finished as Tbh never seen f all difference between dextrose and hcbd used to think it allowed for less bloat but if it does its very little rather spend the money elsewhere


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Respect to you for trying this - I don't think you'll regret it.

Bear in mind that flexible dieting isn't just about adding sweet things like cakes and deserts, it can also be about having more interesting savoury meals. This doesn't have to be fancy stuff either. My dinner tonight will be a southern fried style chicken fillet (oven baked), oven chips and baked beans. This is nutritionally pretty good but obviously fails the standard clean eating test. Adding sauces to rice and pasta dishes is another option.

Enjoy your experiment .


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I'm sure you're not eating total high gi carbs, but consider aiming for 10-20g fibre per 1000kcals consumed.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't see how this can't work? Fair enough if the majority of your macros came from crap but what you listed is mainly clean. If I've got a couple hundred cals spare, I'll eat something I want like biscuits or crisps even though I'm dietinh. Does that count as iifym?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

bail said:


> right after yesterdays discussion i thought i put my money where my mouth is,
> 
> so rather than dispute iifym diet style i thought i can give it a try and if it does work.
> 
> ...


In for this mate.

Can you elaborate on your goal of "in shape"? Cos if you ain't in shape already then I'm giving up this BB malarkey and taking up knitting!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> I don't see how this can't work? Fair enough if the majority of your macros came from crap but what you listed is mainly clean. If I've got a couple hundred cals spare, I'll eat something I want like biscuits or crisps even though I'm dietinh. Does that count as iifym?


Yes!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

bail said:


> So end of working nights and intake hit
> 
> 275g carbs
> 
> ...


hi bud, were you not being coached by Big Jim?

you still with him?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sen said:


> I don't see how this can't work? Fair enough if the majority of your macros came from crap but what you listed is mainly clean. If I've got a couple hundred cals spare, I'll eat something I want like biscuits or crisps even though I'm dietinh. Does that count as iifym?


I'm just trying it myself mate lol

However I put weight on easily and it takes pretty low cals for me to loose it

So I never really have the luxury off being able to eat craps to make up for few kcals


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> hi bud, were you not being coached by Big Jim?
> 
> you still with him?


Not been with him for a long time mate

Worked with will from here will work with him again at some point as well just saving money atm


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

If you stick at this, and you find it's working for you - we will be best friends and I will give you a hug.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Verno said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> Can you elaborate on your goal of "in shape"? Cos if you ain't in shape already then I'm giving up this BB malarkey and taking up knitting!


Lol really lean in shape so just lean enough to hold it and if I wanna compete will only be 5 weeks out kinda condition


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

bail said:


> Lol really lean in shape so just lean enough to hold it and if I wanna compete will only be 5 weeks out kinda condition


Fair enough mate, can put the needles down now


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

trained back today

started off with chin ups

5 wide grip, 5 underhand grip, 5 hammer grip repeated this twice,

so 6 sets

then onto one arm hammer pulldown

worked upto 3 plates aside 8 reps each arm.

shrugs just 140kg on the smith for aroun 15 reps x 2 sets (no straps)

back extension 3 sets 20 reps someone has taken the pad of this so hurts like fvck.

then a giant set of close grip cable rows 15 reps, pulldowns 10 reps, hammer strength row 8 reps (overhand grip)

repeat this 3 times

so in total done 23 sets for back

then 15 min cardio.

calves ill hit again tomorrow

food has been (or will be) as follows

meal 1:

3 chicken sausages (200 g i put this in my fitness app as chicken breast as my butcher says he makes them outta breast but their is prob atleast 10-15g of carbs in their)

3 slices wholegrain bread

2 eggs

train

meal 2 (pwo):

1 choc chip muffin

1 tbs honey (spread on the choc chip muffin)

40g oats

350 ml coconut milk

2 scoops whey

meal 3:

200g beef extra lean

1/2 pack of that yellow Indian rice however you spell in

veg

meal 4:

150g chicken

veg

2 packs salt vinger snack a jacks

meal 5:

200g xtra lean beef

veg

1/2 pack same rice

meal 6:

1 small greek yog

1 banana

meal 7:

45g casein

1 tbs almond butter

so in total kcals at 3299

carbs 271

fats 83

protein 328

so pretty much bang on my outlined amounts im trying to cut to if i shoot a little under im pretty happy.

back to grafting next week so either carbs or fats are gonna get pushed up after a week or so.

but all in all im enjoying the diet just wake plan each meal as it comes, just bang it in my fitness app thingy and thats it, would be hard work if phone runs outta battery though.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Shoulders today

Started with a 60 rep giant set

Side saises 20

Front 20

Rear delt 20

Repeated 3 times

Then side raises machine 3 sets

Rear delt machine 2 sets

Smith press no back support 2 plates either side 3 sets 8ish reps (this is hard considering I've gone up to four plates aside with the bench back up)

Diet so far been

2 slices wholemeal bread

1 whole egg

150g chicken

Train

Bcaa intra

Pwo

2 scoops scitec isolate

2 muffins choc chip

2 tbs honey

400ml coconut milk

Will update rest of food today gonna go up to 400g of carbs today I think


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

So yday took a little turn, I've quit smoking and where I work at a "gents" club and everyone smokes so thought fvck this and got a massive Chinese delivered lol and battered now I appreciate IIFYM diets are little more relaxed however ant no way I'm fitting that in my macros lol.

So anyway just woke up doubt gonna train today. If I don't train should prob cut my carbs down by 100g or so. Maybe up fats a little.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bail said:


> So yday took a little turn, I've quit smoking and where I work at a "gents" club and everyone smokes so thought fvck this and got a massive Chinese delivered lol and battered now I appreciate IIFYM diets are little more relaxed however ant no way I'm fitting that in my macros lol.
> 
> So anyway just woke up doubt gonna train today. If I don't train should prob cut my carbs down by 100g or so. Maybe up fats a little.


Just woke up?

You lazy ****


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Just woke up?
> 
> You lazy ****


I did get in from work at 7:30am in my defence.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

another update

had day off training yday kept my carbs a little lower.

hit arms today imo a lagging body part of mine

double cable bicep thingies 7 sets

single arm machine preacher 3 sets

hammer curls up to 35kg boom 3 sets

then for triceps done flex lewis 100 reps giant set thing

3 rounds google it its awesome

diet so far

400ml whole milk

60g oats

60g scitec choc iso

train

scivation intra

pwo nandos

2 pita chicken things

1 large spicy rice

so far macros at 181g carbs 126g pro 40g fats

im gonna curb carbs at 250g from now on. carbs protein prob closer to 350.

very tempted to switch to high tren low test next week.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> If you stick at this, and you find it's working for you - we will be best friends and I will give you a hug.


maybe a handie??


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

bail said:


> maybe a handie??


yes sir


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> Shredded yet brah?


Eeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

Fair play for this mate. Some lovely grub going down


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Fair play for this mate. *Some lovely grub going down*


Any excuse rob :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Fair play for this mate. Some lovely grub going down


Cheers bud you ever done High trew low test?? Thinking of trying this next week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Cheers bud you ever done High trew low test?? Thinking of trying this next week


By accident I have lol

Last cycle was 400mg Tren A a week and 280mg Test P.

Should have had 250mg Test E in there too - forgot lol

Was fine, no adverse effect. I'd happily do double Tren over test


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> By accident I have lol
> 
> Last cycle was 400mg Tren A a week and 280mg Test P.
> 
> ...


Was thinking 800mgs tren e

And 200mg enth lol

Was thinking tren but just too much oil


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Was thinking 800mgs tren e
> 
> And 200mg enth lol
> 
> Was thinking tren but just too much oil


Oh lol

Only 5ml of AAS a week, nothing mate.

I'm planning my bulking cycle, Tren is calling as usual but I can't bulk for shít on it!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Only 5ml of AAS a week, nothing mate.
> 
> I'm planning my bulking cycle, Tren is calling as usual but I can't bulk for shít on it!!


Meant tren ace! Would be 9ml a week

Rather stick with enth two pins a week

It does fvck me appetite but wanna atm anyways to be honest


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunday update

Day off diet today have this most Sundays

Don't go mental with food but don't track anything.

I work 6-7 days train 5-7 so need a little rewind day

Back to day work tomorrow. Looking forward to sleeping properly again. Gonna start tren test next week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Meant tren ace! Would be 9ml a week
> 
> Rather stick with enth two pins a week
> 
> It does fvck me appetite but wanna atm anyways to be honest


Lol

Go with Enanthate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for this mate! Well in for giving it a try


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off work

Fvck up with my day job fumming so long story short got a couple days off

So trained 2wice today

Am

Chest

Flat bb 4 sets 2 drops

Incline db 3 sets

Cable x overs 4 sets 3 drops

Pec Dec 4 sets

Standing calf raises 5 x 20 reps

Pm biceps

Concentration curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets

Cable ez curl 3 sets

Cable bicep curls 4 sets

Food

Meal 1

Whey iso 2 scoops

1 banana

80g oats

Train

Meal 2

250g xtra lean beef

300g cooked thai rice

Meal 3.

200g full fat Greek yog

1 scoop iso

Train

Meal 4.

2 scoops iso

2 fruit buns

1 tbs honey

Meal 5

200g chicken

150g cooked thai rice

Meal 6.

Repeat

So macro at 306g pro 364g carbs 53g fats

Still got few macros to make up

400mg tren e and 125mg test enth

Went in today same will go in Thursday


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

800mg tren e? You crazy fvcker @bail :lol:

How's the stomach now mate? Mine is absolutely fine and completely back to normal now!

I know you did peps so your healing process was quicker...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> 800mg tren e? You crazy fvcker @bail :lol:
> 
> How's the stomach now mate? Mine is absolutely fine and completely back to normal now!
> 
> I know you did peps so your healing process was quicker...


Just 200mg test though

Wanna give it a go never got close to that before

Didn't bother with the peps too much effort Tbh just done some gh def helped

But I did get some pain around 3/4 weeks post op think it was due to the mesh they put in??


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Just 200mg test though
> 
> Wanna give it a go never got close to that before
> 
> ...


Cool, have you done high tren low test before mate? Is NP stuff you're using?

I didn't have the mesh in mine mate. It was small enough to get away with out using it.

Strength has come back now, took fvcking 10wks though lol!

Started week 6 of 400mg tren e today, sides are DEFINITELY there. I'm managing them this time round though...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool, have you done high tren low test before mate? Is NP stuff you're using?
> 
> I didn't have the mesh in mine mate. It was small enough to get away with out using it.
> 
> ...


mate the mesh is a fckin pain to be honest

but i said i was a scaffolder to the surgeon so he wanted to stick it their.

did hurt tbh after, better now.

yeah mate np only i havent used anything else in ages thought about it but np are just too good i used rohm aswell but prefer np

their tren e is fvckin hard mate had to come off before lol

yeah strength comes back alot slower than size imo

will be good couple months before i start hitting pbs again.

however if i had guns like yours tbh i couldnt give a fvck what weights i was using lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

This is what makes me wanna use NP over Apollo! I've never heard anything bad about it.. hmm. But then again Apollo is good too.

@Sharpy76 still can't make my mind up, not sure if the source I have is selling legit NP either.. is there any fakes around to your knowledge?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> This is what makes me wanna use NP over Apollo! I've never heard anything bad about it.. hmm. But then again Apollo is good too.
> 
> @Sharpy76 still can't make my mind up, not sure if the source I have is selling legit NP either.. is there any fakes around to your knowledge?


Lol, Apollo has a great rep mate too mate, stick with it!

As far as fake NP is concerned, I really couldn't say. My source has stocked NP since day dot and I don't look anywhere else tbh. But afaik, there hasn't ben no cases of fakes on the board?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

NP all the way boys... sometimes Alpha Pharma


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've realised that I seem to bang on about NP a bit, so before accusations start flying around like "seller" or "reseller", I'm neither lol.

I'm just a member that wants a decent bang for his buck and if a lab is gtg, I'll say so.

Used WC, AP, Burr and Zafa over the last few years and NP just about tops them all imo. Did like WC a lot but it gave me crazy pip, apparently they've changed their carrier since but I'm too scared to try, even though my source said they'll give me a tester lol.

Disclaimer out of the way

@bail, what dose of tren e was you doing when you had to come off? Must've been rough to take that drastic action lol!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've realised that I seem to bang on about NP a bit, so before accusations start flying around like "seller" or "reseller", I'm neither lol.
> 
> I'm just a member that wants a decent bang for his buck and if a lab is gtg, I'll say so.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah ill pm you for prices lol

nah np are smoother than any oil ive tried tbh and that makes a diff remember throwing whole vials of wc away course of that issue, wildcat have got a awesome prodcut range nothing to do with the oils though think its due to wc cutting corners not filtering their oils properly.

well i used 6 ml of their one rip a week so 425 mg tren ace??

used their mass 400 before at 4ml a week that was alot to handle, tbh

hoping ill curb the sides with the lower test and a anti e.

it was more the stomach acid before mate with the tren ace hit me so hard was horrific


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

So far today

Woke up

350ml whole milk

60g isolate

65g oats

Train intra

L glut (great for clearing the bowls)

Bcaa

Meal 2

1 muffin

280g cooked rice

200g chicken .

Veg

Carbs at 160 and protein at 162 fats36

So plenty more eating to be done

Hit legs today

Lying hamnie curls 3.sets 20-8 reps

Sldl on the squat machine 3 sets 15ish reps

Standing leg curl 3 sets 10 reps

Front squats 3 sets

Squat machine 3 sets

Leg ext 3 triple drops so around 9 sets

So 20plus sets on legs did feel v sick toward end good workout


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

First day back grafting today and I am fvcked

Was a little sore round mesh but what can ya do.

Trained back after work

Wide grip chins 3 sets

Db rows with head on bench. Bend over out head on upright bench to support and row

3 sets

Close grip rows 4 sets last 2 full stack (strength getting good again)

Shrugs 2 sets 140kg x 15

Machine rows 4 plates aside 4 sets

Meal 1: 2 scoops iso,

80g oats

400ml whole milk

Meal 2 300g white pot 150g fillet steak 1 spoon coleslaw

Meal 3 250g greek yog 1 scoop whey

Meal 4 repeat 2

Train

Pwo 6 low fat pancakes

Meal 5: 200 g chicken 1 packet uncle Ben's rice

Meal 6 2 scoops casein 1 tbs pb

So in total

Carbs 378

Pro 344

Fats 92


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't really tracked any macros for two days now

Worked yday day and night

And today gonna eat freely again

Trained everyday this week including today pwo meal was



This and two muffins



Not bad for a fiver advantage of living in the hood lol

Trained arms again today

Will prob slow food down again tomorrow but atm seem to be leaning up pretty nice.

High tren went in this week low test

Anxiety kicking in already but other sides are a lot lower (and these kick in quick with me)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks nice that mate?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Current state of affairs

Just under 17 stone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Current state of affairs
> 
> Just under 17 stone
> 
> View attachment 169269


Fvck me you're a lump lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Current state of affairs
> 
> Just under 17 stone
> 
> View attachment 169269


Beast! That a dog or a horse behind you? Lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Beast! That a dog or a horse behind you? Lol


Lol it's supposed to be a full bullmastiff

But she's not she's 11 months and whatever she's crossed with she's game as fvck lol never had such a lively dog


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Lol it's supposed to be a full bullmastiff
> 
> But she's not she's 11 months and whatever she's crossed with she's game as fvck lol never had such a lively dog


She's a unit lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chest and bis calves today pretty low vol

Incline bb press 4 sets

Dips with 20 plate (dip chain around back of neck not waist)

Cable flyers 6.sets

Machine preacher 3 sets

Hammer 3 sets

Calf raise 4 sets 20ish reps

Food today

3 eggs

2 whole grain toast

250g Greek yog full fat

Honey

Train

Carbs and bcaa during training

Meal 2

80g oats

2 scoops iso

Meal 3

300g cooked rice

200g chicken

1 muffin

Meal 4

200g steak

Veg

150ml gold top milk

Meal 5.

Repeat

Meal 6.

2 scoops casein

1 tbs pb


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey bud... You're now 3 weeks in to IIFYM. How do you think you are doing and feeling?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hey bud... You're now 3 weeks in to IIFYM. How do you think you are doing and feeling?


Well in all fairness it's pretty much exact same as usual diet lol just a little less rigid


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Macros today

P 300

C 228

F 109

Carbs down by 40 tomorrow and fats upped by around 10.

Back today

Wide grip pull Downs 4 sets

Meadow rows 4.sets up to 90kg x 6

Shrugs on Smith 140kg x 2 sets

Cable rows 4 sets with a drop

Calves seated raises 4 sets

Tren is killing appetite nicely


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today

no idea when I last trained them guessing sat?

lying leg curls 2 sets (rest pause last set)

Standing hammie curls 3 sets

stiff leg deads 3 sets

Squat machine 4 sets

Leg Press superset with leg ext 3 sets

Toe press 4 sets

Food has been

6 whole eggs 200ml gold top milk

Veg

200g lean ground beef

1/2 avocado

Veg

2 scoops ISO 80g oats

Repeat meal 2

Train intra stuff

Pwo

250g Turkey

300g Cooked jasmine rice

Veg

1 carrot cake muffin

Not sure yet on last meal

Gear is at 600mg tren e 200mg test e

Was gonna do 800mg tren but no need

5iu gh ed still


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Shoulders today

Weren't really feeling it tbh

Side raises

Face pulls

smith row

Front raises

3 x 100 rep sets on triceps

Sun exhausted me today being in it all day and grafting knackered me,

Not training tomorrow as have work then work on the doors straight after.

Wanna start training heavy again next week will most prob start working with will, or bad Alan on here again for that he's good with the powerflifting style

Most prob will work with diet same way I do now, but he will help with drug training advice


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah

Another update

Yday had off the gym , as had work then had to cover a door at a pub so early start so no time to train went real low carb yday Daily carbs where 2. Slices wholemeal bread

80g oats

And berries with tiny bit gronola lol and that's in a 20 hour day

Woke up had 6 eggs have f all veg so just eggs

Straight to gym just 2 servining xtend in 2l water

Came back 2 scoops whey 1 muffin,

Will have Turkey and Jasmine rice next

Then couple meals of beef and veg then maybe dinner later out pre work,

Started to train heavy again today well heavy ish

Bench got up to work sets of 180 kg for 8.not great but was okay

Heavy dips (30kg on dip belt around back of head not waist)

Reverse hammer press 5 plates either side for 5

Some fluff

End of

Will start working with will prob week after this deads will go in tomorrow


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off training today where I'm back doing 7 days I'm trying to have a few more of these

Food has been v low carb

Since I've started this tren is odd even though I'm grafting at work (we have another three weeks to take a huge block down)

I've not been eating many carbs at all accept on cheat days

Meal 1: 500g low fat Greek yogurt

Supposed to have some cashew nuts but spilt the bag while walking to work

Meal 2: 1/2 avo

225g beef

Meal 3: 80g oats, 2 scoops whey

Meal 4: as meal 2

Meal 5: most prob salmon and veg

Meal 6: not sure yet

Got a kit of black tops in the fridge tempted to bang them in haven't used in ages

Also will switch to fast esters next week as plan to come off this time and do pct Etc


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've realised that I seem to bang on about NP a bit, so before accusations start flying around like *"seller" or "reseller", I'm neither* lol
> 
> Founder? :whistling:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Hit arms and delts today another day out in the sun at work lovely but Sun really takes it outta me .

Workout as such

Push press 70kg x 12, 100kg x 5 for 4 sets

Superset side delt machine with rear delt machine 3 rounds

Preacher curls 3 sets

Bb curls 3 sets

Db curls 3 sets

Rope push down 3 sets

Reverse grip push down 3 sets

Normal grip push down 3 sets

Food

Meal 1: 500g full fat greek yog

Meal 2: 240g salmon 30g cashew nuts veg

Meal 3: 225g ground beef, 1/2 avocado, veg

Meal 4: 1 scoop whey,1 scoop casein 80g oats

Train bcaa,hbcd

Meal 5: 2 muffins 200g Turkey 1 packet uncle Bens rice .

Meal 6.thinking maybe chicken and rice from down the road and I got a free serving of syntha 6 with this


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> View attachment 169888


??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> ??


It's my awesome intra workout bottle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> It's my awesome intra workout bottle


Ah, I see. What is it, 2 litres?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ah, I see. What is it, 2 litres?


2.2 my brother

Noticed this last week or so keep getting crashes with blood sugar pwo

Don't feel to bad during the day when I'm Zero carb

But soon as I have my pwo meal (high carb) about 20 min after I feeling I'm going hypo could this be the tren?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> 2.2 my brother
> 
> Noticed this last week or so keep getting crashes with blood sugar pwo
> 
> ...


Yes.

Annoying isn't it lol

@gearchange put some posts up about Tren and it messing around with blood sugars!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sun done me again today out in it all day scaffold was in a real sun trap so burnt the hell outta me,

Trained legs with a mate from work

Seated calf raises

Leg ext

Then onto back squats haven't done these since pre operation so nothing to heavy worked up to 140 x 18 not too bad considering I haven't back squatted in 2 months or so.

Then lying ham curls

Pwo Turkey and rice

Then two pies and chips I can't jusitfy this lol and tub of b and j


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Push day today

Starting to cut the fluff out the workouts now and get back to a little more pl style

Flat bench (progressive lift every workout)

Today was 6 reps x 4 sets

160kg not bad would like this to be a lot heavier but still getting my strength back

Incline dbs 15 x 45kg, 10 x 60kg, 9 x 60kg

Dips superset with pushdowns 3 rounds

On the floor skulls Ez bars 25 kg aside 12 Ish reps

Db side raises 17.5,20,22.5,25kg then back down

Rear delt machine full stack 10 reps 3 sets

Food today

Meal 1: 2 1/2 peptide fusion 1 Tbs cashew butter

Meal 2: 1/2 avo 200g beef

Meal 3: repeat

Meal 4: 100g oats 2 1/2 peptide fusion

Train intra stuff

Meal 5: 300g cooked jasmine rice

220g Turkey sweet chillie sauce

2 muffins

Meal 6: prob salmon?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting log mate with IIFYM and also the low test/high tren. I have done neither so will follow along.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Interesting log mate with IIFYM and also the low test/high tren. I have done neither so will follow along.


Bumped the test up now lol

I had a bottle of mass 400 so stuck that in 3ml a week

Cock stopped working on low test


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Bumped the test up now lol
> 
> I had a bottle of mass 400 so stuck that in 3ml a week
> 
> Cock stopped working on low test


Haahaa, always my fear with that stack. I am loving test more and more and will probably stop stacking soon and stick to test at decent dosages.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, always my fear with that stack. I am loving test more and more and will probably stop stacking soon and stick to test at decent dosages.


Test and gh def way forward I think for strength anyway.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sq 237

Bench 150.

Dl 227

These are what I gotta hit raw in order to qualify for a gpc meet

At 100kg so will have to shift 10kg of fat also to do this or I could just step up to 110kg cat not sure yet how beneficial the extra 10kg of weight will be for my strength though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Hit shoulders (overhead work)

And bit of bicep work

Hammer press worked up to 5 plates aside for 5 reps then dropped it all the way down

Db shoulder press 45 kg x 12, 55kg x 10

Preacher machine 3 sets

Concentration curls 3 sets 22kg Dbs

Hammer curls 32.5kg 5 reps each arms 2 sets

Ez curls 2 sets 30kg aside

Food has changed around abit

Carbs with most meals now

Meal 1: 3 scoops peptide fusion 80g oats honey

Meal 2: 240g salmon on 2 slices of toast with lemon

Train

Meal 3: 2 scoops whey ISO 2 Pop tarts

Meal 4: 225g beef 300g sweet pot kale

Meal 5: 220g Turkey 1/2 pack Tilidia rice kale

Meal 6: repeat

Meal 7: casein protein 2 tbs cashew nut butter

Work is gonna be hard this week

Hours are longer gonna hit 7 days for a few weeks as well (wanna get a new watch)

So may have to cut Trainin down a little hopefully not though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today

Back sq

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5.

140kg x 5.

150kg x 10 (not bad since second week of sq since op)

150kg x 7 (no belt no wraps)

Front squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

100kg x 7

Leg press

4 plates aside 20 reps 3 sets

Lying hammie curls

3 sets double drop set

Leg ext

4 sets

Giant set on calfs

Toe press

Standing raises

Seated raises

Repeat 3 times

Gear wise stopped tren last week and can't stop eating lol iffym my cvck im just being a fat cvnt now, I thjnk the 10-10.5 hour shifts in putting in at work have got something to do with it also

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 200g Greek yog (full fat) Apple 2 slices bread cashew nut butter

Meal 2: 220g chicken, 1/2 pack tildia rice, 150g berries, 1 pack snack a jacks

Meal 3: 220g chicken,1/2 pack of rice,

1 pack snack a jacks

Meal 4: 200g lean beef, 2 slices wholegrain toast, 1 pack choc raisins, 1 low fat muffin from Starbucks

Train

Meal 5: 3 scoops peptide fusion

1 pack choc hob knobs

Meal 6: 200g extra lean beef, low fat chips,

And then ill see how hungry I am lol

Gonna attempt to cut some carbs tomorrow lol.

I'm half thinking to keep eating for a month whilst cruising as I've never ever done a full on bulk.

Also some peps arrived today was thinking of boom dosing pre bed? On days I don't use gh


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You greedy fvcker @bail lol!

A whole packet of choc hobnobs pwo? IIFYM at its finest:lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> You greedy fvcker @bail lol!
> 
> A whole packet of choc hobnobs pwo? IIFYM at its finest:lol:


Its not fair to call that iifym in all fairness mate as I didn't factor into f all lol it's Just me being a greedy fvcker I haven't set myself macros to work with in ages just waiting for next pay and ill start working with will again I think this is getting outta hand lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Set yourself some macros slacker and stick to it!


Grafting 70 hours a week atm and running a door on weekends I'm not setting f all lol ,

I'm just eating and getting strong atm ill tighten things up when I get fat


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Extra overtime today so day off training

Macros hit

389g carbs

319 g pro

118 g fats

I'm still freaking hungry but gonna call it a day at that,

Cruising now was gonna come off but wanna hit a cycle peak summer!!,


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What u thinking for summer cycle mate?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Also know what you mean on appetite mine disappears on tren then comes back with avengence during cruise


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TITO said:


> What u thinking for summer cycle mate?


I was thinking same as clubber

Deca, mast e, sus and some orals

Prob

2 ml test 400

2 ml mast e

2 ml deca

So 800,400,500??

Yeah I think you hit the nail on the head mate almost like a rebound from the tren gonna give myself a good 6 weeks off let it get out then hit summer cycle


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice sound good mate. How long you gonna run the cycle for? Do you prefer deca over Npp?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TITO said:


> Nice sound good mate. How long you gonna run the cycle for? Do you prefer deca over Npp?


I do like npp but you gotta pin in 3 x a week,

And it's only 100mg a ml so I prefer deca might leave the deca out tbh, I'll see how I feel,

Prob var for oral?

I would use tren but just to me sides tbh just not worth it,

Love masteron though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Shoulders bis and tri today

started reverse hammer press

1 plate aside x 20

2 plate aside x 15

3 plates aside x 10

4 plates aside x 4reps 2 sets

Then 4 drop sets

Side raises worked up to 25kg 8 reps

Side raise machine ss reverse pec dec

Face pulls x 3 sets

Rope pushdowns 4 sets

Skull 3 sets (30 kg aside)

Reverse grip pushdowns ss standard pushdowns

Heavy ez curl worked up to 30kg aside 5 reps

Hammer curls up to 35kg 5 reps each arm

Single arm machine curls

Great workout working back with will as off this weekend


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chest/back today

Deadlifts

60 kg x 5

100 kg x 15

Belt on

140 kg x 10

160 kg x 8

180 kg x 6

180 kg x 6

Deadlifts standing on a plate

140kg x 10 3 sets

Cable row with rope attachment

1/2 stack 4 sets 12 ish reps

Incline bench

Worked up to 140kg x 10 reps 3 sets

Flat hammer press

2 plates aside

Ss

Pec dec 1/2 stack

3 sets

Hard session

Reigning in food today as not working till tonight

Meal 1

2 scoops peptide fusion

80g oats

1bs cashew nut butter

Meal 2 (pwo)

100g cereal

60g whey isolate

Meal 3:

400g roast pots

Gravy

Kale

225g Turkey

Meal 4:

Repeat

Meal 5:

200g

Extra lean beef

1/2 pack Tilidia rice

Meal 6 repeat

Meal 7 2 scoops casein


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today

hit them very very hard on wed

Also hit deads yday so lower back was not happy sqauting

So bailed out early

60 x 20

100 x 20

120 x 15

140 x 12

Lower back to hammered so bailed

Bulgarian split squats 3 sets 15 reps

hammie curls 3 sets

Leg ext 3 sets

Plenty ab work

Back working with will now

Looking forward to it never worked with such a good guy tbh

Answers within minutes of messages

Great knowledge

And tbh what he charges is very little


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Push day today

Day one of a 9 day rotation (everything hit twice in 9 days)

Bench

Worked up to

160 kg 4 sets 10 reps

140kg 1 set 8 reps

Incline db

40 kg x 12

42 kg x 12

47.5 kg x 12

50 kg x 12

55 kg x 12

Power flyers

32.5 kg 2 sets 10 reps

27.5 kg 1 sets 10 reps

Skull crushers with oly bar

60kg x 10 reps 2 sets

50kg x 10 reps 2 sets

Rope pushdown

5 sets

Db side raises

3 x 20 reps

Big cheat meal tonight

Low carb day tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Skull crushers with oly bar? Sounds fvcking awkward tbh!

60kg too? Is that including the bar, so 20kg each side?

You're a strong fvcker so it's probably 30kg es on the oly lol.

What cheat you having mate? I've not had one for nearly 4wks now, feeling it lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Skull crushers with oly bar? Sounds fvcking awkward tbh!
> 
> 60kg too? Is that including the bar, so 20kg each side?
> 
> ...


Haha it's easy I watched a vid of Evan centopani do it

I just done a plate either side so think 60 in total??

Means I don't have to faff about picking up of the floor etc just do it on flat bench

I have one every week wed helps me get through the week lol

I prob shouldn't but I'm still gonna

Prob hit a pizza mate Gotta be done


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a great push day in today

Flat bb

60

100

140

160 x 8

160 x 16 (big press if I don't say so myself)

170 x 7

170 x 6

Dips

Bw x 20

Bw + 15kg x 12

Bw + 30kg x 10

Bw + 40kg x 6

Bradford presses

4 sets

Overhead cable tri

4 sets 15-20 reps

Cable push x over 4 sets .

Cable side raises. (Behind body)

4 sets chasing pump highish reps

Calf work

Holliday booked for 10 weeks time needless to say cycle will be bought forward lol gh will switch to

5 iu five or six days a week

First thing am


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

160kg for 16reps?!?!?!?

Holy fvck @bail, you fvcking beast!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> 160kg for 16reps?!?!?!?
> 
> Holy fvck @bail, you fvcking beast!


Cruising as well bro boom lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Followed by these


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Little update

Did a bonus arm session yday as had to see someone at the gym felt a little rough all day

Got home and never felt that sick in my life burning up shivering etc then spewed everywhere

Eaten once today which was a pie and I can't stomach the thought of prepping food tomorrow also dont wanna prep food and not eat it

So will see how I feel tomorrow

Ahh well plus side haven't missed any jabs,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Got myself into work today no sick Pay etc for me

So gotta do it and if I don't get paid I ant getting laid

Had a subway at work came out quick after then after few hour had some crisps and they seemed to stick

Had to go to the gym so thought I'll try train

Push session (shortened as all I've essentially eaten in 3 days is a pack of crisps)

Floor press (these are hard 2 sec pause on floor no bouncing)

60 x 20

100 x 11

120 x 10

120 x 10

Keep in mind I can do 12 for 25 reps on normal flat bb this shocked me but felt good and I have trust in will so I do it

Incline Dbs

40kg x 12

47.5kg x 12

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

Skulls

20 plate either side oly bar

5 sets

3 sets 20 rep side rises 20kg Dbs

This is a lot shorter than normal session as I do feel rough

Got work tomorrow so prepping diet as usual tonight and hoping stomach can handle tomorrow


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't updated this in a while

Had major back issues but getting better just streching legs loads it bands hip flexors etc this helps a lot

Chest and delt session

Incline bb press

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 20.

140 x 15

160 x 12

Flat hammer press

3 sets

2 plates 10 reps

Hammer shoulder press

Reverse

2 plates aside 15

2 1/2 plates aside 10

Then triple drop

Pec Dec 3 sets 15 reps-20 reps

1 min dc style strech

Cable delt side raises behind body

3 sets 10 reps

Rear delt dbs

3 sets


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back was fvcked on the weekend couldn't walk for two days

Went to the Osteo tues (another 40 fvcking quid)

Managed to train chest shoulders yday strength is holding up

Incline Dbs

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

Incline bb

60kg x 20

100 kg x 20

140 kg x 11

140 kg x 8

(Not bad since I just smashed 70kg incline Dbs lol)

Hammer flat press

2 plates either side

3 sets 10ish reps

28 kg incline Dbs 3 sets 10 ISh reps

Side raises 22.5 kg Dbs x 10 reps x 4 sets

Rear pec dec 20,15,12,10

Done

Diet is going well keeping carbs low as going on hoilday in July

Gear wise on just around 1g in total

Will add orals soon though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back today .

Course lower back is fvcked I'm doing mainly pussy excerises

Db row

50 kg x 15 .

70 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

70 kg x 10 (no straps no belt)

Underhand hammer row

3 plates aside 3 sets 10 reps either arm focusing on squeezing lat

Bb rows but too lower pec found these real hard just done couple plates aside for 10 reps 3 sets

Went straight into shrugs

Prone shrug on cable machine

X 3 sets 12-15 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

No calfs today had to rush

My friend found 6 old pro chem vials of tri tren in his draw

Giving me two gonna back that in at 3ml a week just for last four weeks before hols


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Thought I keep this updated was planning on leaving this forum due to certain members,

However their are people I really enjoy chatting to on here

Anyway work has been savage this week and will be for another few weeks atleast

10 hour days grafting aswell getting through a couple trailers a day,

So decided to split training up

Monday-off

Tues-chest/calves

Wed-delts/abs

Thurs-off

Friday-back

Sat- arms

Sunday-legs

I usually hit shoulders and delts together but I'm just too fvcked from work for long workouts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Thought I keep this updated was planning on leaving this forum due to certain members,
> 
> However their are people I really enjoy chatting to on here
> 
> ...


Don't leave cos of a few bellends mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

As @FelonE said, don't leave cos of the fvcking ****ty new members on here @bail. There are some absolute nob heads on here no doubt but just ignore the fvckers or point and laugh at them


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't leave mate, if you really can't stand them just add them to your block/ignore list


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

How's the diet going?

IIFYM working for you?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Varg said:


> How's the diet going?
> 
> IIFYM working for you?


Iifym is out lol

But in true sense it works

But by iifym I don't mean eat sh!t and in some way allow it to fit your macros

I mean eat good foods and allow it too fit your macros eg

Woke up this morning though fvck it rather than have my oats and whey I'll have steak and bread etc

I'm back with will now who helps out with diet and training etc.

And I'm gonna stay guys! Lol their are a lot of trolls on here that we need to fade out though it's been getting v bad recently and this used to be a awesome forum less of the bullish!t threads and trolls trying to face fvck their divvy cvnt opnions down people's throats and few more open minded debates are needed imo

@FelonE @Sharpy76 @musclemate

@Dan94


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

bail said:


> Iifym is out lol
> 
> But in true sense it works
> 
> ...


I've only just started posting again after a year of not much activity (been on hear like 6 years now) and what the hell has happened to this place. Put a thread up selling some new protein I didn't need and it was troll central. People taking the **** with the most unwitty and unfunny comments. It actually seems they are on hear just to troll which I've never seen before.

p.s those paused floor presses are tough work. Defo can only get half as many compared to normal pressing


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bail said:


> Iifym is out lol
> 
> But in true sense it works
> 
> ...


The lack of mods doesn't help IMO


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

@Pscarb @Mingster

Anything ideas??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

#BailForMod


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

065744 said:


> I've only just started posting again after a year of not much activity (been on hear like 6 years now) and what the hell has happened to this place. Put a thread up selling some new protein I didn't need and it was troll central. People taking the **** with the most unwitty and unfunny comments. It actually seems they are on hear just to troll which I've never seen before.
> 
> p.s those paused floor presses are tough work. Defo can only get half as many compared to normal pressing


Usually the same people tbh, ones that don't log anything or add anything constructive. Can think of several from top of my head!

Lost too many informative people and nothing gets policed anymore.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

We over MOD and get crap for being to strict we under MOD and then get crap for not being around cant win....

I have looked through the reported posts and there are very few from so called good members complaining about trolls or members taking a good debate off subject.....

What do you want us to do guys read every single thread?

If you feel that something is wrong report the thread/post and we can act.....

Don't complain their is no MODS around then gripe to us when we start to delete threads and ban people


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> We over MOD and get crap for being to strict we under MOD and then get crap for not being around cant win....
> 
> I have looked through the reported posts and there are very few from so called good members complaining about trolls or members taking a good debate off subject.....
> 
> ...


This is the bottom line, like it or not. If members don't report posts we can't be expected to read 30 odd pages of a thread that's sprung up whilst we're at work, or read every post on every thread.

If you're unhappy report what's making you unhappy.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> We over MOD and get crap for being to strict we under MOD and then get crap for not being around cant win....
> 
> I have looked through the reported posts and there are very few from so called good members complaining about trolls or members taking a good debate off subject.....
> 
> ...


I've never complained that you over mode,

I don't expect you or @Mingster to mod every post (tbh your prob the only

Mods on here who actually post) but

You should get more mods cutting the sh!t on here

Like tmuscle etc, you and me both know this forum has gone well down hill


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Who said you had said that? My post was in reply to someone comments about MODs not being around or doing anything....

You guys are the members, you guys determine the content of the forum so you (you as a whole not you as an individual) need to choose do you create interesting debates/threads or do you whine and moan that the site is going down hill from lack of content....

Report posts and we will react, create interesting threads and we will contribute........but then don't be surprised when people get banned for derailing threads etc then cry wolf as they were just having a laugh......

None of my comments above are named at one individual but the whole in general


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

bail said:


> Iifym is out lol
> 
> But in true sense it works
> 
> ...


thx for not tagging me, bastard.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still on for the zkk Classic?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Still on for the zkk Classic?


Nah mate tbh not gonna compete untill misses finshes uni and starts working etc

Scaffolding and dieting for a show is too much for the my body personally


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Who said you had said that? My post was in reply to someone comments about MODs not being around or doing anything....
> 
> You guys are the members, you guys determine the content of the forum so you (you as a whole not you as an individual) need to choose do you create interesting debates/threads or do you whine and moan that the site is going down hill from lack of content....
> 
> ...


How about when new interesting threads are created yet are derailed straight away by knit picking sados?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Nah mate tbh not gonna compete untill misses finshes uni and starts working etc
> 
> Scaffolding and dieting for a show is too much for the my body personally


Fair enough mate.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a quick pic took today too show size at the moment around 16.8 I think

Also shows my little pit/mastjff whatever she is lol sniffing the fridge

Turning 25.tomorrow so bought myself some air max 90s


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking big mate

Happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> View attachment 172891
> 
> 
> Just a quick pic took today too show size at the moment around 16.8 I think
> ...


Fvcking unit mate!!!

Would love to see you diet down and rip up though, would look awesome, defo do well competing if that's your thing? But I know it's unpractical, I fvcking hate it lol.

Happy 25th birthday pal, make me feel fvcking old! Can't beat some air max 90's

How tall are you fella?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Look good mate

Happy birthday you old ba$tard lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking unit mate!!!
> 
> Would love to see you diet down and rip up though, would look awesome, defo do well competing if that's your thing? But I know it's unpractical, I fvcking hate it lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate tbh I've never ever chased size so that is something I would like to try I'm dieting down atm just for a hoiliday competing to me doesn't really appeal atm though all that money and drugs for what??lol

I'm 5-8 5-9 mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Thank you mate tbh I've never ever chased size so that is something I would like to try I'm dieting down atm just for a hoiliday competing to me doesn't really appeal atm though all that money and drugs for what??lol
> 
> I'm 5-8 5-9 mate


All that money and drugs for what? Cos we're vain fvckers lol!

Tbh, I'd rather spend a bit of dough on gear than go pub every night, drinking and smoking. For me, I need a bit of structure and training, dieting and gear, gives me that. The bonus is that I look better than the average 38yr old lol.

Anyway, have a good day pal. Hope you're gonna eat a load of decent food with some goodies thrown in?!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> All that money and drugs for what? Cos we're vain fvckers lol!
> 
> Tbh, I'd rather spend a bit of dough on gear than go pub every night, drinking and smoking. For me, I need a bit of structure and training, dieting and gear, gives me that. The bonus is that I look better than the average 38yr old lol.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day pal. Hope you're gonna eat a load of decent food with some goodies thrown in?!


Lol you look better than the average any age pal serious genes been thrown into their

Oh don't get me wrong spending money on gear doesn't bother me one bit beats a gram every Friday for sure but stepping on stage atm doesnt appeal to me .

Dw about that mate I most deg will be


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Look good mate
> 
> Happy birthday you old ba$tard lol


Thank you bud quarter of a century!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Thank you bud quarter of a century!!!


Still 12yrs younger than me lol

Doing anything for it?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Still 12yrs younger than me lol
> 
> Doing anything for it?


But I look 12 years older than you lol

Nothing man being a sad cvnt I took the night of the doors yday just chilled trained arms just now gonna have a nandos pwo that's bout it


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Looking big mate
> 
> Happy birthday for tomorrow


Thank you buddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> But I look 12 years older than you lol
> 
> Nothing man being a sad cvnt I took the night of the doors yday just chilled trained arms just now gonna have a nandos pwo that's bout it


Lol no you don't

Sounds like a good birthday to me. I don't do fvck all for mine either. I don't drink so just go for a meal with the Mrs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Little update

Stopped gh this week as cts is just too much this from work tbh

However gh makes it worse so just laying of it for a few weeks,

Got myself couple treats for Orange triads greens powder, awesome profile

Every vit under the sun plus greens etc 30 quid a month it works out and I'll save that on veg.

Also got syntha 6 isolate in strawberry not impressed same as cutlers total protein very bitter


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back today

Wide grip Chins 15,10,8,8

smith deads 1 plate, 2 plate, 3 plate sqeezing fvck outta my lats

Bor 100kg 20 reps,140kg 15 reps, 150kg 10 reps

Shrugs 150kg x 20, 190 x 10

Giant set

Cable pullovers

Wide puldowns

Cable rows

Highish reps

Still no gh I feel better off it though??

A lot more energy sleeping better etc

So may leave it out

Will update with some pics weekend


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Were you splitting your GH dose throgh the day, mate? If not it could explain some of the negative sides


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Andas said:


> Were you splitting your GH dose throgh the day, mate? If not it could explain some of the negative sides


My cts is from work mate not gh

Dose like 5 iu I wouldn't split personally unless it's with peps


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyway thought I update this

Cruising on primo atm keeping food pretty High as well diet atm looks little like this

Meal 1: 200g beef lean coffee cooconut oil

Meal 2: 250g chicken, 1 pack veetee rice

Meal 3 same

Meal 4: 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 200g berries

Train intra 3 scoops glycofuse 20g bcaa

Meal 5: 1 pack (300g cooked) Jasmine rice , 250g steak,.4 rice cakes Jam

Meal 6 200ml full fat milk pb 2 scoops casein


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Good shoulders bis and tri workout

Delts

Giant set

Reverse pec dec

Side raise machine

Cable raises

Repeated three times reps above 10

Tri

Rope pushdown 3 sets then triple drop

Dips 4 sets failure

Bis

Hammer curls 28kg 4 sets

Machine curls 3 sets then triple drop

Ab circuit

Good session doms already!!

Food been v relaxed today (Sunday usually is)

Meal 1: ground beef greens drink vit c etc

Meal 2: whey oats berries

Train intra 2 scoop glycofuse bcaa

Meal 3: 300 g fillet steak 1 pack jas rice 4 muffins

Meal 4: 2 flapjacks chicken rice

Meal 5: chicken rice

Meal 6: casien protein


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest day today

Macros sitting at

90g of fat

152g carbs

365g protein

Might have little more fats!!

Chest and back tomorrow and calves


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Well it was legs today not chest and back

started on

Leg ext 4 straight sets 25 down to 10 reps

Leg press 4 straight sets 20 reps

V squat on machine feet like a duck 3 sets

leg ext triple drop (again)

Standing leg curls 3 sets

Lying leg curls 3 sets

Macros today at

Cho 368

Pro 354

Fats 86

All good lowish kcals for me while I shift some bf sweat a lot today scaffolding next to a white wall did me no good drunk 7 litre of water today and ****ed 2wice lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Work was needless to say fvckin hot ****ing sweat out

On a massive flat roof all day, got through it but was hard.

food was

500ml egg whites 80g oats

250g chicken 200g pot and a lolly

Repeat

100g oats 2 scoops whey

Intra gylcofuse aminos

Pwo

300g cooked Thai rice 250g beef

Pre bed

500g Greek yog 1 tbs pb

Pretty sure I'm a little heat stroked

Workout was hard and not productive

Chest and back

Incline bb 4 sets barely done 140 for 9 v weak

Cable x overs 4 sets triple drop

Dips x 3 20kg dip belt around head (harder this way)

Back

4 sets puldowns

4 sets bb row got 160kg for 5 no straps or belt so not terrible

Shrugs 2 sets

Cable pullovers superset high to low cable row 3 sets


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Shoulders bi and tri today

superset

Front raises with side raises 3 times

Heavish with the side raises

27.5 kg

Then superset

Side raise machine with

Rear delt machine both full stack 8 ISh reps 4 sets

Then hammer curls worked up to 32.5kg 3 sets

Machine curls 4 sets 20+reps

Straight arm pushdown 4 sets then two drops

Dip machine 3 heavy sets

Rope pushdown 2 sets

Then superset on calves

Macros today so far

Carbs 350g

Fats 60g

Pro 190

So 160g for protein to consume

50g more carbs

Fats low as poss

Holiday tomorrow boom


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Shoulders bi and tri today
> 
> superset
> 
> ...


Strong fvcker ain't ya lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Strong fvcker ain't ya lol


I tend to train heavy otherwise doesn't feel right

I know you interested in your dogs mate getting my hands on couple of these guys pups in 8 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I tend to train heavy otherwise doesn't feel right
> 
> I know you interested in your dogs mate getting my hands on couple of these guys pups in 8 weeks
> View attachment 174357
> ...


Same mate. Used to do ridiculous volume but have grown more going heavy.

Gorgeous dogs. Rednose? Love em mate,such loving loyal dogs.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Same mate. Used to do ridiculous volume but have grown more going heavy.
> 
> Gorgeous dogs. Rednose? Love em mate,such loving loyal dogs.


Yeah bud red nose no brindle etc down the bloodline

pedgree etc. Can't wait


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Yeah bud red nose no brindle etc down the bloodline
> 
> pedgree etc. Can't wait


Great dogs. Is there many pits in your area?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Great dogs. Is there many pits in your area?


Yeah South East London sh!t loads mate.

Nothing quite like this though the dads head is 27inches lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Yeah South East London sh!t loads mate.
> 
> Nothing quite like this though the dads head is 27inches lol


Fvcking hell lol big boy


----------

